# Missing chinese crested powderpuff



## ydunn14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Escaped from home in Upton Wirral lunchtime Saturday 10.12.11 cream male chinese crested powderpuff pet name Samba 6 years old scared of strangers
family / children distraught


----------

